# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Cicada Munch

## Ryan

Stepped outside my door this morning to feed the cat and lo and behold their was a hive (nest?) of activity at my feet. Some ants engorging themselves on a cicada so I thought that I'd attempt to film them with my phone.

I used an old Buzzy Bee as a camera stand as it was the closest thing to hand that was fit for purpose. Video is in real time. Goes out of focus a little as they edge the carcass closer to the camera and then I reposition.

----------


## Toby

Do they take it back to the nest?

----------


## Ryan

Well no, the ant highway leads down the stairs and when I next emerged they'd moved it completely the opposite way. I lost interest after that so who knows where it is now.

----------


## veitnamcam

busy little fullas

----------


## Toby

Forgot to add thats a good phone camera.

----------


## Ryan

> Forgot to add thats a good phone camera.


Carl Zeiss lens and the phone is a Nokia Lumia 920. Films @ 30 FPS in 1920x1080.  Bought it a year ago when they were brand spankers.

----------


## Rushy

If only humans had a work ethic like ants do.

----------

